
Show HN: JQuery Cards - aaronlumsden
http://jquerycards.com
======
zipBoard
Beautiful use of colors. Nice design. Each card could have an image of the
plugin to give more insight on the plugin. A search on the homepage will be
nice as well.

~~~
aaronlumsden
Yes I plan to add cover images for each card. There's already a search on the
homepage (top right). Maybe it needs to be more prominent :-)

~~~
zipBoard
Aah now I see the search. Yes,it is hidden. More prominent wil l be nice. You
could even have it in your cover, similar to
[https://www.pexels.com/](https://www.pexels.com/).

------
cristi1993
very nice and tidy! i really dislike the jquery repository

~~~
aaronlumsden
Thanks :-)

